# What's with the ASA Men's Unlimited class?



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Where's ol Toejamb at.......i know he is around here somewhere!!!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow,.....no replies? Looks like this class is now soft.....


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Not really anyone shooting unlimited any more .At our state shoot there were only 3 shooters that qualified in unlimited.We used to have some great shooters shooting in that class ,but they all moved up ,or should I say out of that class .Just to have more shooters to shoot against.


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't understand it. 100 in hunter class and when they win out they don't move up to unlimited??? It's all unknown, low 12s, 50yds, and you don't have to mess with moving your sights at each target. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I have been laying low and watching this thread for a couple of days now. What I don't understand is that it seems a lot of hunter class shooters in ASA go to Open B instead of Unlimited. I have also seen that some Semi Pro shooters will leave that class and move to Unlimited. Even Open A shooters will move to Unlimited. In IBO the #s for MBR class are bigger than ASA Unlimited. I just can't figure out why shooters do not enter the Unlimited class. Maybe some think it is too easy and need the challenge of the Open classes instead.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Not really anyone shooting unlimited any more .At our state shoot there were only 3 shooters that qualified in unlimited.We used to have some great shooters shooting in that class ,but they all moved up ,or should I say out of that class .Just to have more shooters to shoot against.


Being one of the 3 shooters John is talking about, I hate the fact that the class seems to be dying out. I shoot it for the mere sake of I kinda like my pins, not wanting to spend any more $. No one to really compete with at mosst shoots so I just judge my scores against the open guys. If I finsh in the upper sections of their scores I feel good to know I did it with the pins.
I know one unlimited guy at the state shoot that didn't shoot well yesterday:embara:


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Everyone's goal if Seriuos about the game would like to think Open Pro one day and from what is seen Unlimited is not in the path to Open Pro. Not to say Unlimited is for the weak. There is some talent in this class.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

IMO, I think it has just lost momentum. It needs a pick me up, something to bring back some attention. Keep the rules the same, change the name to Pro Pins or Pro Hunter, and raise the entry fee closer to K50 or Semi. Give people a new reason to shoot the class. The old reasons to shoot unlimited are no longer working.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

IMO if the fee is raised to K50 or Semi, the unlimited class would cease to exist. Making the class a Pro Ranked class would also lower #s of shooters in IBO MBR class due to the Fact one can't shoot as a pro and then an amateur in different events. The only way to bring up the unlimited class #s would be for more interest from the shooters moving up from hunter class. Or have more shooters move from other classes to unlimited.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Well it seems to me that the current shooters are quiet and mild mannered. They need to liven it up? Is Fluffy going to the classic?


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

The Fluffy has been retired once again. Same as last yr. Hal quit and went fishing in Ga. Troy was spending time with his family. Tolbert & I were both gimped up this yr. Bruce Barker is too nice of a person to talk smack also. Come on to Al. Bruce. Bill and I will try to make you feel like the old days of smack.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm signed up and paid for the Unlimited class!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> I'm signed up and paid for the Unlimited class!!


I am not in unlimited but travel with a guy that does and in his words....

"Just make sure you bring your bow"

Drive safe I may meet you why we are all there.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Logjamb said:


> IMO if the fee is raised to K50 or Semi, the unlimited class would cease to exist. Making the class a Pro Ranked class would also lower #s of shooters in IBO MBR class due to the Fact one can't shoot as a pro and then an amateur in different events. The only way to bring up the unlimited class #s would be for more interest from the shooters moving up from hunter class. Or have more shooters move from other classes to unlimited.


Problem solved...just tell the Hunter class shooters they HAVE to have more interest in Unlimited...That will work. Maybe I misinterpreted the way you said that, but we both know you can't force anybody into it. You have to give them a reason to because there isn't reason enough at the moment. I'm not sold on the names or the entry fee, I was just throwing out some ideas, but something has to change in order to draw more shooters to the class. If it wasn't a dead end, I'd be there. I love shooting pins!

If someone is afraid of being moved over in IBO they can stay in Hunter. Nothing changes there other than they have another step to go and shoot pins if they please. There are only 20-some shooters at best that we are talking about anyhow, and how many of them are shooting IBO? A handful at best.

Let's be perfectly clear, if there is one class in ASA that is almost extinct it is Unlimited. I know change will ruffle the feathers of those who are currently in the class, but if you want it to grow, something needs to be done.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I said more interest in unlimited class. Where do you get that I said HAVE to have more interest? Did you read my post or just looking to argue with someone? Also, where did the "force" comment come from? If you read my post, it mentions nothing about what you are saying. If unlimited is a dying class then I believe my comments are ways of its come back. As I started my post with IMO.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Logjamb said:


> I said more interest in unlimited class. Where do you get that I said HAVE to have more interest? Did you read my post or just looking to argue with someone? Also, where did the "force" comment come from? If you read my post, it mentions nothing about what you are saying. If unlimited is a dying class then I believe my comments are ways of its come back. As I started my post with IMO.


I quoted your post, so yes, I read it. Wouldn't have been much point in quoting it if I didn't. Not looking to argue with anyone. Just giving my $.02 as to what I think will turn a dying class into one that will grow. You argued against that as soon as I posted my opinion, so I wasn't the one trying to argue. I'd love to hear your suggestions too, but the only thing I've read so far was "The only way to bring up the unlimited class #s would be for more interest from the shooters moving up from hunter class. Or have more shooters move from other classes to unlimited." That sounds great but how do you do that? How do you get more interest? How do you "have shooters move from other classes"? It's not going to just happen.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hopefully interest will grow and #s will increase. But in my honest opinion, I do not see that happening. As far as shooters moving to unlimited, not that many will either. I would almost have to agree with enabear on the idea that the "serious" shooters are in other classes. Almost.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> I am not in unlimited but travel with a guy that does and in his words....
> 
> "Just make sure you bring your bow"
> 
> Drive safe I may meet you why we are all there.


What's your buddies name? Tell him to inventory his own stuff and bring his best game!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's a suggestion to help the class grow! Add some ASA/Obama stimulus bucks to the class payout!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I would like to see more pin shooters as a whole, we can both agree on that. I think it can be done, but it will take some changing.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> What's your buddies name? Tell him to inventory his own stuff and bring his best game!


Hey BAArcher. I see you just met one of my friends. Lol. The smack talk can come from many different angles. Looks like we will be sporting same bows so we can't smack on that. I'm sure you won't be disappointed come Sunday in Al.


----------



## mikeg68 (May 30, 2012)

Maybe more shooters would shoot Unlimited if the ASA followed their own rules. They list it as a 45 yard class yet they throw you on a course that's a 50 yard max course. How would you feel if you drive 6 or more hours to get there and have your bow set up to shoot out to 45 yards and then get on the course and find out they don't abide by their own rules of the 45 yard max. If they want to put you on a 50 yard course then they need to put that in their rules. Would it be OK if I show up shooting at 310 fps instead of 280. Thats an 11% difference in speed just like the extra 5 yards is an 11% difference in yardage.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to agree with ol' logjamb. BAarcher you want be disappointed that's for sure FUN. Hey outbackarcher better start that inventory and make sure ya bring ya bow. LOL


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Logjamb said:


> Hey BAArcher. I see you just met one of my friends. Lol. The smack talk can come from many different angles. Looks like we will be sporting same bows so we can't smack on that. I'm sure you won't be disappointed come Sunday in Al.


Was that smack? I thought it to be advice but couldn't figure out if it was because I'm a Senior shooter or since he was from West Virginia and he had forgot his bow last trip?


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Nice. I see you are able to hang tough. Lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT mikeg68. I understand about the 50yrd instead of listed 45yrd max. I have pins out to 50 and would suggest anyone shooting the ASA unlimited class to be prepared to shoot 50yrds.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Shooting the same range that semi-pro shoots most of the time doesn't put alot of smiles on faces of hunter shooters wanting to move up. Sounds silly, I know everyone shoots same targets, but mental baggage all the same.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

50 yards! I'm a Senior, is there a shuttle service to assist is scoring and pulling arrows?


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

take the lens and side bars out of the hunter class and I think unlimited will grow, imho


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

In enabears thoughts, the lens and side bars in hunter class prepare " Serious " shooters for classes other than unlimited class. I agree with the idea of a less "Serious" hunter class. LOL


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Shuttle service? No. But you just shoot ur bow and stay at stake while we go and score ur arrow.


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

not saying unlimited is your last stop serious archers need the longer distance also not just equipment! it also lets you see the the ranges that you will be shooting as you grow in talent and experience. not MANY use a lens when they hunt or side bar most try to keep their hunting rig as light as possible, dont want this 2 turn into a thread about (I hunt with a lens and side bar) most dont.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I agree with you DEESHAW. I also disagree with enabear.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Logjamb said:


> Shuttle service? No. But you just shoot ur bow and stay at stake while we go and score ur arrow.


You guys are great, I mean,....taking care of the old guy! I would really be a shame if the old guy comes down and kicks some Unlimited AZZ!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Last time I looked behind me BAA, there was lots of that to kick. Better eat your Wheaties and bring a few samitches. It will take all day. I'm sure someone will have a bottle of Ensure so you can take your Centrum Silver also


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I got sumthin' fer u fellas! You have no idea how today's old folks have evolved,....an Ensure/Red Bull cocktail is the drink of the day! Bring all them wise guys on dammit!!


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> If it wasn't a dead end, I'd be there. I love shooting pins!


This type of thinking is the problem. If you love it, then sign up! As far as it being a dead end, look at it as you have arrived to the best pin class there is... whatever you want to call it -advance hunter, pro hunter, elite hunter, or unlimited. How many in open classes shooters do you think will make it to the podium in pro class < 1%. I'm 49yrs old and I have shot pins for 30yrs and I get to compete with the best pin shooters around and *I love it.*

Sorry BAArcher for redirecting your thread, but John-in-Va got me thinking. I think it was half tourney hal that got everybody going. Wheres Hal??? Bruce


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Half tourney Hal. Now that's funny. They come back and retire all in one day. At least ol one tourney Elwin AKA Fluffy finished the range. Well the Fluffy has shot his bow this weekend and yes he got beat.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Bruce,
This is the Offical Unlimited shooters Smack/gripe/Statement thread,......anything goes here! Just like the old days, have thick skin and shoot with the best.

Bruce


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, I know you have a couple of years on me BAArcher, but after ala. you will be known as Bruce Jr. SMACK AWAY!

See David, not so nice


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

bjbarker said:


> Ok, I know you have a couple of years on me BAArcher, but after ala. you will be known as Bruce Jr. SMACK AWAY!
> 
> See David, not so nice


Tell ya what Brucie, the Bruce that finishes higher will be Bruce Sr.

Talk to ya later junior!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Hal shooting around the house.Told him I had pins back on to try in smoke him.He say bring it on.lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I knew you had it in you Barker. Way to go. Now about Al. I might just bring my bow this time.


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

Logjamb said:


> I knew you had it in you Barker. Way to go. Now about Al. I might just bring my bow this time.


Don't forget some good arrows too!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

:deadhorse


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Dang Barker. Thats the best advice I ever got. Lol. We will see if they stay the same length this time.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

BAArcher said:


> I got sumthin' fer u fellas! You have no idea how today's old folks have evolved,....an Ensure/Red Bull cocktail is the drink of the day! Bring all them wise guys on dammit!!


I don't like red bull, can I substitute any of the other energy drinks? You guys have me wanting to buy a pin setup. I can't see through a lense anymore.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

jimb said:


> I don't like red bull, can I substitute any of the other energy drinks? You guys have me wanting to buy a pin setup. I can't see through a lense anymore.


C'mon Jim, it's time to school these youngsters! Call'n out the Old Guard of Pin shooters!! Let's rally for the honor of this class!!!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds like Mike and ASA better invent the first Metamucil drink fountain for the unlimited class. :wink:


----------



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

I find this thread very intresting. There seems to be several of you who enjoy shooting pins. Why not go to the Unlimited class? These tournaments are about having fun, and if you ain't having fun may as well put the bow down and take up golf.
As far as it being "serious" Those of you who think it's not serious (enabear) put a set of pins on your bow and give it a whirl. Find out first hand if it's serious or not. You may be suprised.
Then on another note there's probably another 15-20 people reading this thread wishing there were more people it the class. Show up and shoot it, don't worry about the competition. Show up and shoot the class you want to shoot and I'm sure you'll find that there are more of you than you think.
This just my $0.02


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

You know Bruce since you went into semi retirement they changed the max range back to 45 yards. They couldn't handle the 50 yards I guess.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm good with the long stuff, I just hope these youngsters don't have thin skin!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> I'm good with the long stuff, I just hope these youngsters don't have thin skin!


Uh Bruce I don't consider the guys in unlimited youngsters. I think most only need a few years to be in the seniors class. One for sure is going senior pro in 3 years. His skin is very thick...has to be to hang around my gang. We will see if you can take it.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> Uh Bruce I don't consider the guys in unlimited youngsters. I think most only need a few years to be in the seniors class. One for sure is going senior pro in 3 years. His skin is very thick...has to be to hang around my gang. We will see if you can take it.


You gonna join us in Unlimited? Or is this the guy that you know? Or a friend of a guy that you know?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Well after the state shoot last weekend .I got out my pin set up (hunting bow ).That's what I'll be shooting the rest of the year .I have shot it a lot all week .I love gaping pin's because I like holding under the spot ,if you know what I mean.As of now I dialed in out to 35 yrd's .I dont take shots that far hunting but I'll be shooting 3 D for awhile .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> You gonna join us in Unlimited? Or is this the guy that you know? Or a friend of a guy that you know?


I shoot in the semi pro class but I travel with one unlimited shooter and know a few more of them.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> I shoot in the semi pro class but I travel with one unlimited shooter and know a few more of them.


You should join us at the Classic! The ASA will always you to move up a class.....


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be at the classic but can't step down to unlimited.


----------



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like you've been Challenged Mr. Outback!!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sure Loraine would cut you some slack and the Unlimited guys would be gentle on you!


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

The unlimited gus are anything but gentle. LOL As far as "serious shooters" as has been mentioned in here every one of us is serious in their respective class. No matter if its novice unlimited semi or what. We are all there to do our best. Some of the best shooters I know are pin shooters. And who says you can't shoot pins in the open classes, are there rules against it. Honestly i wouldnt feel underpriviledged shooting pins in an open class. I know an unlimited class guy and semi shooter and most of the time its awful close between the two of them, i'm more inclined to think its the man behind the string that makes the difference. Just my opinion


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I've been shooting great out to 30 yards, you Unlimited boys better bring your best game!!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Stiltner08 said:


> Looks like you've been Challenged Mr. Outback!!!


The bunch I shoot with are good shots but the trash talking is the best.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Yes smack is 98% of the game. Lol


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

98% is being easy Logjamb.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> Well, I've been shooting great out to 30 yards, you Unlimited boys better bring your best game!!


Take this poor example of attempted smack talk. Everybody knows that no fixed pin class shooter can shoot "great" out to 30 yards. If one is going to really smack talk, it should be about something that is conceivably possible and not fictitious.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Logjamb said:


> Take this poor example of attempted smack talk. Everybody knows that no fixed pin class shooter can shoot "great" out to 30 yards. If one is going to really smack talk, it should be about something that is conceivably possible and not fictitious.


Damn Logjam,....ya caught me red handed! I was trolling for someone to jump in and tell me how tough the Unlimited range was!! You guys still should be kind to me, this is my first ASA shoot all year! I'll just show up Friday mid day and shoot a few animals to get up to speed.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Alright boys, it's on now Sat 1200 target B5!!


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Bama will never be the same, old guys doing stuff, young guys talking stuff, and only 40 targets close enough to toss ya purse at to seperate out where everyone stands in the unlimited archery world......And only so hot it will be hard to breathe.
Loraine may want to get some crying towels and a de fibulator to put on the range besides the water stations.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

It will be a long quiet ride back to WV for some young hotshots after being schooled. I have upgraded to wheels on my walker which will speed up my transition time between targets. Y'all better tighten up!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

All you need now BAArcher would be one of them flip down toilet seats from Walmart for when those fiber shakes kick in. It aint that far of a ride to WV. We figure 6 1/2 hrs. Fluffy had to endure 11 hr trips the last 2 yrs after Florida. B5. You better be taking some B12 lol


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

bjbarker said:


> I don't understand it. 100 in hunter class and when they win out they don't move up to unlimited??? It's all unknown, low 12s, 50yds, and you don't have to mess with moving your sights at each target. What more could you ask for?


well it's like that in IBO hunter class people stay in that class for 10-20 years just to get a belt buckle and then brag about it. what the hell you should win after being in that class for that long. with the bows now days you only need one pin for female hunter class and hunter class aim alittle higher or alittle lower you will hit it. it has turned everyone into spot shooters not 3d shooters i vote we put a limit on the classes 5 years and you have to move back a stake and i also think your card should have what class your shooting on it so in IBO if your shooting MBO you can't jump up to hunter class to win it or at the third leg jump into another class so you don't have to shoot peers that is BS chicken shi7 if you ask me JMO.
if there is no limit to the years in a class then put a speed limit on the bows.
man i wish we had ASA around here you boys got it goin on 



peace im out homie


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

BAARCHER here's a few options for ya brother
there alittle quicker than the walker


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

Needs a drink holder for his fiber shake and O2 tank and he will be ready to go!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

bsharkey said:


> BAARCHER here's a few options for ya brother
> there alittle quicker than the walker
> 
> View attachment 1415746
> ...


I like option #2, the first one would be too flashy for my style. Remember, I'll be there on target 5 to help you guys submit your "Hurt feelings reports".


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

I shoot Unlimted when I go to the ASA shoots. I went to Ga not knowing anybody and made a couple of friends that i was shooting with. I had a blast and the first thing that I was asked do you have a 50 yd pin? Then someone spoke up and said welcome to the black sheep of the ASA. I asked why and there reply was cause were most likely to get moved to a longer range.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Spoke with Fluffy the other day, he sure misses everybody.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

wvlongshot said:


> Spoke with Fluffy the other day, he sure misses everybody.


I bet he does.....like a tooth ache. He is like an old hermit since logjamb retired him.....twice I think it is.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Any of you unlimited guys get cards yet?


----------

